# What 3 questions would you ask a prep cook during an interview?



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

Right now I need to hire a prep cook, line cook and a kitchen manager. Are there any specific questions that would reveal the most as to whether or not they would be qualified? Also, any dishes you would have them prepare to see if they're able to follow directions and/or showcase their technical knowledge?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Prep cooks would be on the lower end of me worrying about experience experience. I just want to know about attendance, and if they feel they are a quick learner and could follow directions. Speed and willingness to move onto the front line would also be a plus. Cleanliness and sanitation would also be a nice touch.

 Front line cook questions would be about how they work with others. The front line people have to know how to work with, not be know it alls and dictators. I think past experience and length of their jobs would tell you a lot. Cleanliness and sanitation and organization. A good question to always ask just so you can hear the answer is, how do you feel about a party of 6 coming into the restaurant 5 minutes before closing. The answer may show temperament and take them off the stage they are performing on to get the job. Dependably  and a question on what stands in the way of being called in at the last minute. 

The kitchen manager, is a different deal altogether. Knowledge of kitchen and equipment, knife skills, past prep experience, knowledge of portions sizes. Basically knowledge of everything that goes on in the kitchen. I also had questions on "what if". When I hire managers I want them handling things like an owner would. If something happens their on it.  What if, someone calls in sick on your day off. What if, someone got hurt on the from line could they or have they had to step in like nothing happened. I'm sure you can come up with some "What if's" of your own. I would also want to know what their management skills are. I need a person to get my vision of how I wanted my employees treated, are they open to that. Of course knowledge of inventories, product security, training, and other normal things are a given.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

I have them peel a potato and medium dice it, peel a carrot and small dice as fast as they can. This shows me where they are on a basic level. I inevitably have to show them the proper way to do it and see if they can mimic. This tells me if they are able to be taught. 

Ask if they have their own transportation. 

Ask if they know basic food safety such as the order in which to store fish/chicken/pork, etc and what the proper cook temps are.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

With prep cooks (and any employee in general) I am usually interested in employment history. One question I always ask is a two-parter; describe the worst boss you ever worked for and how was your last boss. It's almost always telling to listen to someone discuss their previous employer. Even if you worked for a psychopath you really shouldn't badmouth them. If they threw a knife at you or something then obviously mention that./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif It's like the woman that says every single ex was an asshole, but never sees her own role in any of the problems. A history of walking out of jobs without notice is a huge red flag because it will almost certainly happen again.

A line cook needs to have some skills but I'm more interested in temperment. Are they easy going? Do they have bad temper? During an interview I'll always casually ask them about their previous coworkers. I try to drop it casually in small talk- I don't want to grill them or make them think about it, just tell me the first things they think. It's almost always telling. Were they put off by poor cleanliness or lazy coworkers? I also like to ask them what the busiest kitchen they ever worked was like as well as the slowest.

I'm merely a chef, not an owner, but I've sat in on some interviews for GMs. I'm looking for the same kind of stuff Billy mentions. How do they view the staff? Are they respectful? Do they have an ownership attitude towards their jobs?


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the help here, I love love the question highlighting the temperament. Kitchen manager is going to a tough interview because I have less experience than most line cooks. The primary reason I'm looking for a kitchen manager is to keep my BOH in line, my lack of leadership and follow through when it comes to rules is starting to affect the kitchen. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

We already have a GM, but i expressed some frustration a week ago about how I felt I was doing more and more with less and less.I needed a line and/or prep cook. We always pay so little and we get an employee who has no skills and I have to train. We have yet to hire someone with more than 2 months experience on the line or prep because no one wants to work for minimum wage. After our meeting, my GM suggested maybe you should also look for a kitchen manager, which is what were now doing. In addition to that, i am now allowed to offer a more competitive wage. Posted an ad on craigslist a few months back with a minimum wage and got 3 resumes but no one showed up to interview. Two days ago posted an ad and have 14 resumes and we'll see how it goes tomorrow and the following days for interviews.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I will level with you- you're not gonna get good experienced cooks for minimum wage.  Why would a good cook work for you?  I don't know what kind of market you're in but skilled cooks are in very short supply.  I'd give my left nut to hire one good guy that cook could hold down the broiler even on a slower night, and I am willing to pay that guy or gal fairly.  In my market that cook just doesn't exist. 

Do you offer any kind of advancement?  Regular raises?  Put yourself in the shoes of the people you're interviewing (or trying to interview).  What's in it for them?  Few people will bust their ass for minimum wage, especially if there's no prospects of raises or advancement.  What kind of money will you be paying a kitchen manager?  It will be frustrating for them trying to manage a crew of unskilled minimum wage cooks.

It can work I guess if your menu is pretty simple.  But it takes experienced cooks to execute an upscale menu.

Out of curiosity what is the min where you are?


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

Phaedrus said:


> I will level with you- you're not gonna get good experienced cooks for minimum wage. Why would a good cook work for you? I don't know what kind of market you're in but skilled cooks are in very short supply. I'd give my left nut to hire one good guy that cook could hold down the broiler even on a slower night, and I am willing to pay that guy or gal fairly. In my market that cook just doesn't exist.
> 
> Do you offer any kind of advancement? Regular raises? Put yourself in the shoes of the people you're interviewing (or trying to interview). What's in it for them? Few people will bust their ass for minimum wage, especially if there's no prospects of raises or advancement. What kind of money will you be paying a kitchen manager? It will be frustrating for them trying to manage a crew of unskilled minimum wage cooks.
> 
> ...


10.50 but going to 11.50 in July. Found what I think was the ideal candidate, but wanted 50k. Is it worth it to let go of two of my employees for this one person?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Cook1st said:


> 10.50 but going to 11.50 in July. Found what I think was the ideal candidate, but wanted 50k. Is it worth it to let go of two of my employees for this one person?


Cook1st, you need to figure out a labor cost for the kitchen. Then you can figure out how much money to allocate for each position. We are also into the "New Normal" World of "How the hell can I hire all these people for $15 and maintain a low labor cost. You need to think of what you need these people to accomplish on a daily basis for Prep, dishwasher, front line cooks and kitchen management. When you figure out what your needs are you can then put a dollar amount limit on these positions. You may find out you would rather have a lead cook along with two other qualified front line cooks. I would rather have talent over bodies hanging around the kitchen. Think of the budget being, I have $500 a day to work with, what is the best way to spend that money to run a efficient operation.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

It may be worth the money to get the right person. But it's a little bit like the salary cap in pro sports. Do you spend 40% of your entire cap space on the QB?  You still need defense, a running back, wide outs, etc.  And even if you get the perfect person he or she will need a day off.  Or get sick, or have something come up.  Then you need to have staff to cover the shifts.  BTW, minimum wage here in MN is $9.00- $11.50 is tough if they're not decent to begin with.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

ChefBillyB said:


> Cook1st, you need to figure out a labor cost for the kitchen. Then you can figure out how much money to allocate for each position. We are also into the "New Normal" World of "How the hell can I hire all these people for $15 and maintain a low labor cost. You need to think of what you need these people to accomplish on a daily basis for Prep, dishwasher, front line cooks and kitchen management. When you figure out what your needs are you can then put a dollar amount limit on these positions. You may find out you would rather have a lead cook along with two other qualified front line cooks. I would rather have talent over bodies hanging around the kitchen. Think of the budget being, I have $500 a day to work with, what is the best way to spend that money to run a efficient operation.


Well said, not to shoot myself in the foot, but this is the first time I've looked at our labor costs since becoming exec. Today I asked my crew, "if i wanted to do something paperwork related for the kitchen, what would it be." Half of them said something along the lines of lack of organization, citing a protocol and an actual daily to do list for each individual regardless of position.

Does that mean I should write out a list for position, eg. cook, food runner, support, morning prep or by name?

Also, were running 28% labor cost , we were at 22% for my first 2 months as exec, but I was also working 80-90 hours a week which included getting there saturday at noon to prep, then line/expo till 9pm, then to finishing up brunch prep till 9am sunday where I would try to squeeze a 30 min prior to brunch service(11-3). Another nap till 4 and then take part of a 2 man line, hoping i could squeeze in inventory/ordering and leaving by 10pm. This is not me bragging about how dedicated I am, but to disclose that my lack of leadership and inability to properly delegate has forced me to take it upon myself and it's starting to feel like I am doing more and more with less and less. My co-sous recently left, stating he was not ready to take on the sous position that it involved too much(really wasnt, i did at least 1.6x he did when i was sous and with less experience nonetheless) only to have him come back as a line cook with the same pay. Mind you, he only wanted a $1.50 raise for the sous position(he got and gets $12/hr) and my other co sous works only one shift on fri,sat,sun.

Another thing i just recently noticed is that my AM prep girls will text me on my days off asking if there's any other prep work that needs to be done. While I have given our PM crew the prep sheets to fill out(a recent thing), they are not thorough and I end up having to double check when I come in. Sometimes the prep girls will take it upon themselves to also check the line, but that is not always the case.

How do i really know what my kitchen needs, when I know I am part of the problem? And is this problem solvable? Two weeks ago out of frustration,I walked out during service, and on the owner's ticket. I was weeded all night, one owner texted me if I was able to get the order to him tonight, i replied "no" which is the first time i ever didnt do it the same night, he comes in just the rush was dying and orders 6 items(3 apps and 3 entrees). Pacing back and forth...i calmly asked the line...should i walk out??? They asked, why and i said," I don't want to work for an owner that would do this, yes i know he's the owner and even if it's for quality control---he knew we were one man down and that we were busy and still wants to order all this shit. No phone call to to let us know so we can perhaps prepare it or ask us before placing the order. Maybe, I'm overreacting." I got back to cooking his stuff and a min later, i apologized to the other cook. " You have to pull the pho broth, wrap the meat in the ice bath, strain the marinara, and cut up the gelatin upstairs and place it in the meatballs and then make meatballs, but im leaving and I am truly sorry that you are stuck in the middle of this." I left, turned my phone off because if they called, I would have returned...I'm what you call a "yes man." I say and do everything they ask with what I have and then I get mad at whoever even though I should have said no or prioritized.

I didnt show up to work the next day(first day off in 18 days), which prompted them to run only bar menu. I also kept my phone off and made a pro and con list, and made an outline for the meeting i set up for the next day with the GM. After we talked, my gm said, maybe you need a line or a prep cook to assist you, but maybe look at adding a kitchen manager to the Craigslist ad. Now, ive interviewed everyone and im surprised about the talent pool out there. While i have two stand out candidates for kitchen manager, my prep and line cooks were less than stellar. All of them were asked questions related to the position they wanted which i got from this site. Questions can be found here https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1f_iD2p56pEYTFOUTlDc0pwajQ

and asked them to take an onion, julienne half and small dice the other along with an omelette. Omelette portion was an extra bonus to see if they could possibly help brunch and their heat control, if they used butter or oil, or if they used any cream or milk, which pan did they want. Some didnt know their cuts by name, but after telling them what I wanted they did an ok job and the people who did know fared even worse. As for the omlette portion, all took 15 min just to get it out and one cleaned their stations afterwards.

I feel slightly lost and hope a couple of new hires will strengthen the kitchen as well as me.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Cook1st said:


> Well said, not to shoot myself in the foot, but this is the first time I've looked at our labor costs since becoming exec. Today I asked my crew, "if i wanted to do something paperwork related for the kitchen, what would it be." Half of them said something along the lines of lack of organization, citing a protocol and an actual daily to do list for each individual regardless of position.
> 
> Does that mean I should write out a list for position, eg. cook, food runner, support, morning prep or by name?
> 
> ...


WOW, I think you are now seeing why Chefs run kitchen. A well run kitchen is all about organization. That being said your more of a doer than a paper pusher. There is nothing wrong with who you are I think most Chefs are better where they feel comfortable. I really feel like your stuck between a rock and a hard place. Employees need job descriptions, training and again not feeling like everything is in disarray. You are the guy that s/b bringing the calm. Your also working why to many hours and your temper, lack of sleep and everything being in disarray in your own life is showing up. Sit down and look at the kitchen and figure out what Daily prep needs to be done and make a list. Look at the front line and hire whats needed with you only backing them up if or when needed. You don't run a station on the like you expedite. You can't manage anything if your manning a station. I have a strange feeling a kitchen mgr isn't the answer, I think you'll buck heads. I think if you get the front line figured out it will free you up to do inventory, ordering and whatever. My feelings are if your working over 60 hrs a week the kitchen is managing you and not you managing the kitchen. .....The best


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

Can I ask what state youre in, Cook1st ??


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

rndmchef said:


> Can I ask what state youre in, Cook1st ??


DC, why do you ask?


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

$12/hr for a sous sounds kinda low to me. that's all.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

rndmchef said:


> $12/hr for a sous sounds kinda low to me. that's all.


Yea, my chef gave me 30k when I became his sous chef granted i only worked there for roughly six months and only had 6 months of experience which i solely gained at the restaurant. When I asked my line cook about the promotion and his salary requirements, he was adamant about not going salary bc he saw how much i worked and that he would be happy with 12/hr.


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

How long had you been there when you became "exec. " ?!?! 

This is your first restaurant you've worked at and now you're running it? Congrats but wow.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

rndmchef said:


> How long had you been there when you became "exec. " ?!?!
> 
> This is your first restaurant you've worked at and now you're running it? Congrats but wow.


Trust me, you're not the first to say "wow," but usually in a bad way. Like, what are the owners thinking kind of way. I learn quick and there must be a lack of chefs out there. I think I've been cooking for 14 months now and really didn't cook too much recreationally but always enjoyed it. Got fired from first cook position after two weeks then applied to the restaurant I'm currently at. Learned all three station after 3 months, became sous in 6 and exec in 9 months I think. I'm fully aware of what others think when I first tell them I'm the head chef given my experience, but someone on this site to just stop focusing so much on that sh*t and do my job which really helped.

My main insecurity is my knowledge base along with my skill set relative to the other chefs outthere.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Cook1st said:


> My main insecurity is my knowledge base along with my skill set relative to the other chefs outthere.


You should only be insecure, if you are not working on improving both your knowledge base and your skill set as you progress in your career. The best chefs are those that are continually striving to learn and grow.

No one is born or starts out knowing everything that they need to know and with the optimum skill set. A career is a process. Everyone starts. Everyone finishes. Some finish further along in knowledge and skills.

Don't spend much time, or your wheels, on where you are presently "at" in your career. Focus instead on where and what you want for your future.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Cook1st, After reading your post again and seeing how you were put in this position I have only I suggestion. Have the GM hire a qualified Chef and you be his Sous Chef. This will put you in a better position to not only succeed in this job, but, learn and grow. You have to much to learn and it can't be learning on the fly. You will get hurt in the long run and the restaurant will also suffer. It's not your fault your in this situation, it's the stupidity of the owners and GM. If I owned this restaurant there is no way I would put you in this position with the amount of experience you have. I feel your on your way to an unhappy ending. Chef Bill


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

> My feelings are if your working over 60 hrs a week the kitchen is managing you and not you managing the kitchen. ..


All things being equal, I think this is a great barometer. Sure you are on salary and shouldn't expect to get out after 40 but you also shouldn't be there 80 every week either.

From reading through this thread, I'll agree with a few other posters.

Hiring a chef for you to learn from is a good idea. You should also be continually learning. In your case, how to organize and manage generally, reading cookbooks to learn what ever you don't know but also how to set the example. You make a rule, not arbitrarily but because it's logical and then you personally follow the rule and demand everyone else follow the rule.

So everyone works clean and neat. All items are labeled and dated. (they have labels that wash off, not cheap but useful), everybody cleans, what the staff see you doing they will be more inclined to do.

You may be putting in a more hours now and for a while but as you organize, set expectations and the staff learns to follow your expectations, your hours should decrease.

Obviously there is much more to all of this than anyone can cover here but you have to keep working on it.

One last thing. Don't ever walk out in the middle of a shift again. Deal with it. Go home. Talk it over the next day.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

chefwriter said:


> > My feelings are if your working over 60 hrs a week the kitchen is managing you and not you managing the kitchen. ..
> 
> 
> All things being equal, I think this is a great barometer. Sure you are on salary and shouldn't expect to get out after 40 but you also shouldn't be there 80 every week either.
> ...


I am wondering about the owners.

Is this their first shop?

Do they have a few million in cash just sitting there (maybe some skim from a Capital Hill bailout?) to finance their dream of having a place where "the elite meet and greet"?

Why hire another couple mouths to feed when they could hire an EC, drop the kid to sous (if the EC is willing to keep him) and get rid of one of the 2 who are always on their phones (another of this OP's thread).

IMO these owners are not being good stewards of their investment.

When the money runs out and the place crumbles, what is going to happen to the people who depend on this job to feed the kids ?

Most of you have either worked places like this or have heard about them thru the coconut telegraph.

I know I have.

Steak and cigar investors is how I term them.

Not bad people (still friends with a couple) just don't care about the long term health of their investment (which is crazy 'cuz many own other businesses or manage other peoples money).

To borrow from @IceMan..... I'm not sayin' I'm just sayin.....

mimi


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

ChefBillyB said:


> Cook1st, After reading your post again and seeing how you were put in this position I have only I suggestion. Have the GM hire a qualified Chef and you be his Sous Chef. This will put you in a better position to not only succeed in this job, but, learn and grow. You have to much to learn and it can't be learning on the fly. You will get hurt in the long run and the restaurant will also suffer. It's not your fault your in this situation, it's the stupidity of the owners and GM. If I owned this restaurant there is no way I would put you in this position with the amount of experience you have. I feel your on your way to an unhappy ending. Chef Bill


This is a solution, I have never thought of. Of all the possible routes I plague my mind with, this is one of the best. Usually, it's either me hiring another line or prep cook or a kitchen manager, but I think this situation is well over my head. Plus, if things go awry, it looks better that I was a sous than a head chef given my experience for future employers and my resume. I do want to give this a valiant attempt, but at what point do I take a back seat and go with the sous chef route. Am i at that breaking point already?


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

chefwriter said:


> All things being equal, I think this is a great barometer. Sure you are on salary and shouldn't expect to get out after 40 but you also shouldn't be there 80 every week either.
> 
> From reading through this thread, I'll agree with a few other posters.
> 
> ...


I kind of want to go the selfish route and see what I can do with the given circumstances, finish this out. Were getting busier and compared to our sales last year, were beating them by an average of 28%(monthly) while we reduced food and labor costs(21%)monthly only looking in the past 6 months. I've created/changed the HH menu, bar menu, late night menu, brunch menu, dinner menu, pre fixe menu for parties more than 12, catering menu(large parties) in less than 6 months. On top of that, we've done more and more with less and less. Are the problems I am encountering fixable given my experience and skill set? Or is it time for me to throw in the head chef towel and suggest moving to sous? A part of me would rather fire me or at least wait until they bring up that i am unable to handle the kitchen, but as of right now...i feel like I'm killing it, while it slowly kills me...


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

My late night answer is "Are your hours decreasing as the kitchen becomes more organized?" or are you working the same or more hours as when you started? 

You won't ever get to 40 hours but if you started the job working 70-80 or more, have continually improved the numbers and are doing all this while cutting your hours down closer to 60 because                                   you are running a leaner, more efficient operation that improves by the day or week, then you are on the right track. But if you still feel like you are breaking your back, still working too many hours and don't see the light at the end of the tunnel, then hire a chef. 

Changing all the menus isn't an accomplishment if you still need to work too many hours to get the work done and are lowering percentages by having less staff or doing more work yourself. If you hire the new staff you mentioned but don't have proper responsibilities for them and their presence doesn't reduce the work load accordingly, what good are they? Just bigger payroll.

If you set behavioral and job standards, but don't have the backbone to make sure the staff upholds them, you aren't getting better. 

It isn't a question of doing more and more with less and less. That is entirely the wrong focus. Any given situation requires a certain amount of materials, tools and manpower to do correctly and the knowledge and experience to pull together all those factors in the right way.

     I understand your wanting to muscle your way through it all but that isn't what is best for the restaurant. With the limited experience you have, get some one in who can show you how to do it.

Think of it like building a house. Sure, you could struggle and fight to make it happen over a considerable period of time. And by the time you get done, you might be able to convince yourself that what you did is as good as there is.

Or you could get a general contractor who is familiar with the concept of building codes, having lines plumb and level, properly fitted windows and doors, architectural design basics as well as the permitting process for utilities and have them guide you. You end up with a completed job done in much less time, many less worries and far more knowledge for the next challenge. 

In short, you are in over your head and you know it or you wouldn't be here looking for justification. Put your pride aside. Humility is nothing to be ashamed of. Great chefs recognize the need to learn and that starts by acknowledging the phrase "I don't know".


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

chefwriter said:


> My late night answer is "Are your hours decreasing as the kitchen becomes more organized?" or are you working the same or more hours as when you started?
> 
> You won't ever get to 40 hours but if you started the job working 70-80 or more, have continually improved the numbers and are doing all this while cutting your hours down closer to 60 because you are running a leaner, more efficient operation that improves by the day or week, then you are on the right track. But if you still feel like you are breaking your back, still working too many hours and don't see the light at the end of the tunnel, then hire a chef.
> 
> ...


Damn, that simile really hit it home. Yes, I definitely know I am in over my head. This recent weekend was the first time I didnt have to sleep at work on saturday to get all of brunch prep done and we only 86 one item. I didnt even work brunch service. The night before I skipped work, but told my GM it was a stress test. We had two dinner parties 30pp(pre fixe)l and 19 ppl(pre fixe+kids menu), along with a strong happy hour and a stage on her first day. Also, the guy who always shows up late showed up 3 hours late.

My GM was actually pleased with everything, great customer feedback, and only 1 item sent back due to a incorrect order by the server. A part of it is that I actually prefer to do it all by myself, but then I also want the "right" to bitch about it.

I think it's possible that I could succeed as exec, but I feel the primary concern is the _"If you set behavioral and job standards, but don't have the backbone to make sure the staff upholds them, you aren't getting better," _which is a crucial component of a leader and a head chef of a kitchen.

That's why I'm here asking questions and looking for feedback...it's because I don't know. To a certain degree, I know I'm going to stick it out regardless of what anyone says and yes, a part of me is seeking some sort of validation, but there's also a part of me that recognizes where I need help and that is 100% of the reason I'm on ChefTalk.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Might as well give it a shot.  A few people probably questioned whether a sixth round draft pick could lead the team after Drew Bledsoe was injured, but after that guy won his first Super Bowl no one doubted Tom Brady anymore.  However you landed the job, you have it now- might as well give it your all.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

If you are in over your head...learn how to swim.

The guy that is always late and was 3 hours late...86 him. That will be a good start towards becoming the leader with a backbone that you want to be. As you continue on the process of becoming a leader...remember that you are running a kitchen, not a popularity contest.

A great leader doesn't do everything himself, he shares his vision with his team and delegates. Leadership is about involving people to help in accomplishing a task. If you do everything, you are not _leading_ anyone.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Phaedrus said:


> Might as well give it a shot. A few people probably questioned whether a sixth round draft pick could lead the team after Drew Bledsoe was injured, but after that guy won his first Super Bowl no one doubted Tom Brady anymore. However you landed the job, you have it now- might as well give it your all.


Phaedrus, This guy never played football and he's now asked to QB the Super Bowl.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Cook1st said:


> Damn, that simile really hit it home. Yes, I definitely know I am in over my head. This recent weekend was the first time I didnt have to sleep at work on saturday to get all of brunch prep done and we only 86 one item. I didnt even work brunch service. The night before I skipped work, but told my GM it was a stress test. We had two dinner parties 30pp(pre fixe)l and 19 ppl(pre fixe+kids menu), along with a strong happy hour and a stage on her first day. Also, the guy who always shows up late showed up 3 hours late.
> 
> My GM was actually pleased with everything, great customer feedback, and only 1 item sent back due to a incorrect order by the server. A part of it is that I actually prefer to do it all by myself, but then I also want the "right" to bitch about it.
> 
> ...


Cook1st, I have a strange feeling you love the feeling of being in charge and succeeding. You like the feeling of being important, the feeling of accomplishment. The only problem is, your management skills and organization are killing you. Some of the things you said over your posts are going to come back to bite you in the ass. The night you walk off the job during service, the Saturday night "stress test" is another one. This is what a GM would put up with if he couldn't cook. If I were the GM I would be back there cooking and then call forChef interviews the next day .

All the Chefs on this site will tell you the reason they love this business is because they have a chance to practice their skill and get a great feeling of satisfaction. In almost all cases we do it because we love it. Someone asked one time "When do you know your ready to take over a kitchen" My answer was, when you can do everything and you have all the answers. This training takes time working under good teaching Chefs. You doing what your doing is like learning how to swim by jumping into the deep end of the pool. Somedays you may splash around and make it to the edge and survive. That splashing can go on for awhile without drowning but, will there come a day when someone moves the sides farther out and you drowned. What I mean with moving the sides out farther is, what happens if your crew walks out because of poor management. What happens when something doesn't get ordered because you were to busy and forgot. I would love to have your ambition as a Sous chef or lead cook in my kitchen. It would scare the Hell out of me to have you manage my employees and kitchen. Just because you get by, doesn't mean your doing things the best way they can be done. In almost all food services I have managed there was always controlled chaos. You can't take the "Controlled" out of it without it affecting the employees around you. I know if I didn't make it a satisfying situation for my employees it would be a nut house for them. Just think of what the cook you have is thinking when he comes 3 hrs late. That should only happen "Never"!


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

To the OP, @Cook1st, your ambition, curiosity, openness and willingness show me that you will, one day, with some more training, knowledge, and work under an EC who has been there and show you the ropes a bit, one day be a great Chef. I have to say, I'm with @ChefBillyB on this one right now. Tom Brady was a 6th round quarterback, yes, but Tom had at least been playing ball for most of his life. Cook1st has been working in a professional kitchen for less than a year. And has even stated he barely even had any experience cooking at home before this. The only situation in which I can see this situation possibly working out for both sides, is to step down from the position, and hopefully become the Sous or lead line cook and learn. I don't know where I'd be in my career if I hadn't taken a backseat early on and just become a sponge and soak up every bit of knowledge I could. I had a couple opportunities early on, to chase the money, and take a position that was way over my head. While it was hard to take a lesser paying job, I know it was absolutely the best decision I could have made. Stuff like that could have ruined me. Instead I had the opportunity to work in some great kitchens under some great chefs. I took my first EC job at 30, 15 years after I took my first kitchen job. Not saying anybody should do what I did, but I know it was the best choice for myself, and I know that if at 23 I had taken that first big opportunity, with the good title and good salary, I don't think I'd be in this profession anymore.

I do however, wish you the best of luck, whichever route you decide to go. Million ways to


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

ChefBillyB said:


> Phaedrus, This guy never played football and he's now asked to QB the Super Bowl.


I get the feeling this isn't_ Per Se_ or the _French Laundry,_ not exactly the Super Bowl! The OP isn't really qualified for the job but he has it. Either the owners are in a bind or they see some quality in him they appreciate. You're not wrong and ideally a person has years of experience before being thrust into the role of Exec but since the OP is Exec he might as well make the best of it. You make a good point- it would show wisdom to ask to step back to sous and help the owners find an experienced chef. That may or may not be an option.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

FWIW I wasn't really ready for my first Exec job decades ago either, even though I was pretty experienced as a line cook. Some stuff  you don't really learn til you have to do it.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

But...he won't get there by hiring a kitchen manager unless of course this KM is a chef with some solid experience and is just burned out to the point where he can only work banker's hours.

Which now that I think of it may not be a bad idea at all.

If the owners are willing to pay two large salaries and bennies then go for it.

The OP will of course have to be willing to learn and not just hide behind him/her and sit in the office inventing lists to laminate.

mimi


----------



## cheflew (May 23, 2016)

Cook1st

You need to have someone that WILL absolutely and without fail hold up the standards of the BOH WHILE you are off so you don't have to worry about that.

People that consistently don't finish prep/do their job/are late are canned.

Look at how things are and take a step back, ask yourself how you can streamline the operation.

The labor cost of 28% isn't too bad, typical labor costs across a restaurant is around 30% on average. But remember that food and labor cost % is pretty much the bottom line.

You could also possibly look at it as a "cost per shift" type of deal instead of just a flat percentage.  

It sounds like the real problem is in the prep, so I would look long and hard what is going on there. As you can see if it's off...you're done.  Are things too complicated?  Are there too many actual items on the menu?  Maybe it's just your employees and you might need to 86 two people so you can pick up one stellar person. This stellar person might get 4-5 more an hour than the other two but they get the job done faster than both of the others combined.

You are the executive chef now.  Manage the kitchen, you are losing focus of the big picture by trying to do everything on your own.  Help out as needed but it is not your job to do everything in the kitchen.

And by all means, never walk out again, as someone else stated had I been the GM, I would've had a new chef the next day.

You'll get through it, it may take some creative problem solving though.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I get where @Phaedrus is coming from, and i can see your point of view man.

But after seeing multiple threads from the same user i have to say i agree with @ChefBillyB and @Chef Torrie. I think Your just over your head man.

When i started in this industry i was 16 (and i was already cooking at home). At 18 i was already line cooking.

Today at 21, i wouldnt take a chef job even if someone begged me. And i have already worked FOH, BOH, worked with numbers, been to trade school, worked with pastry and done courses relating to everything from management to cooking.

I know i´m not ready. Hell i think i could even feel queezy taking a sous chef position given my age.

Do i know how to cook?? You bet your arse i do. Have i ever had to organize/plan/manage people?? Yes i have. I have worked with purveyors, i have worked the business side as well, but today i know i want to work with someone who can teach me to go that extra step.

If i was to make a dish i used to have a chef taste it and say "its good, but it could be better", when so green in this industry you need someone there to polish your edges, someone to learn and absorb info from.

When your the boss, you really can´t get it wrong, you can´t state your doubts to someone and have them guide you, thats your function a bit.

Honestly I cant process how someone would just give you this position, i´m not trying to be a douche, i just don´t think your ready, and i don´t even know you, i just read the threads. There are questions you ask and seek answers to, that you would already know the answers to if you had more experience.

You need to be molded, you still need to learn, and taking a executive chef position really hinders these possibilities. I rather work for a great chef, learn, and feel comfortable with one day taking a chef posiiton, then to be thrown in a position knowing i don´t have the chops to back it up. Maybe its just me, maybe its because i have worked with great chefs, worked in many stations and in many areas of the industry, but i think that currently your in unfamiliar waters, and you may stay a float for a while, but this is the type of environment where sinking can happen really quickly.

Being a chef isnt just knowing how to cook and manage. A chef is a nurse, a babysitter, a therapist, a general, a manager,a butcher, a cook, a father/mother figure to some, he/she can be a scientist, an inventor, an explorer, an inspiritation... the chef is alpha male/female.

Being a chef is much more then what meets the eye, and i´m sorry experience doesnt take a few months, it takes 5-10+ years. There are things that you won´t know how to do, you won´t know how to execute and if you can´t do it, how do you expect to lead and guide someone to do it as well.

Its a blind man leading the blind;

Here comes the great spider man quote: "with great power comes great responsability".... and right now i think having less power and less responsability given everything i have learned and read.... would probably be a wise move.


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

@ChefLew, I have been reading and have wanted to say it, but haven't because I didn't want to sound like a jerk, or seem 'mean' to OP, but I couldn't agree with your second to last paragraph more. I don't know how as an exec it was justified to both walk out mid shift one day, and then on another occasion with both regular service and a pre-fixe party going on thought it was a good idea to take the day off. I believe if ever , everrr did something like that, I'd be canned and my last check would be in the mail before I could clean out my locker.

Walking out mid shift? During service? Taking a Saturday off with not only service, but also a party coming in. I guess it's just not wired in my brain to even think about doing or something like that. Regardless of the situation. Unless I was actually trying to get fired.


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

@KaiqueKuisine I must have been typing while you were posting. Great post. I think you nailed everything you said. I didn't want to come off as a d bag either and let the wind out of his sails, but it very well may be the best option. It's the only viable option that I see.

However, as I ended one of my previous post; @Cook1st, I truly wish you the best of luck no matter who you decide to do. Ill never wish failure upon any of my peers. I do think, though, you know what you really should do.

Cheers, T


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Chef Torrie said:


> @ChefLew, I have been reading and have wanted to say it, but haven't because I didn't want to sound like a jerk, or seem 'mean' to OP, but I couldn't agree with your second to last paragraph more. I don't know how as an exec it was justified to both walk out mid shift one day, and then on another occasion with both regular service and a pre-fixe party going on thought it was a good idea to take the day off. I believe if ever , everrr did something like that, I'd be canned and my last check would be in the mail before I could clean out my locker.
> 
> Walking out mid shift? During service? Taking a Saturday off with not only service, but also a party coming in. I guess it's just not wired in my brain to even think about doing or something like that. Regardless of the situation. Unless I was actually trying to get fired.


I thought that trying to justify a day off calling it a stress test was just such a whack excuse.

A chef walking out on service, taking a day off on saturday with service and a party. Damn, thats crazy.

Can you imagine the worst possible situation that could have happened if you weren´t present.....

I think your lucky to still be employed.

To walk out, and not even return, and to turn off your phone, and just "forget about it" could easily be interpreted by anyone either that you gave up or simply stopped caring. And sure sometimes we want to give up, walk out and just show up the next day and pretend it didnt happen, the difference is the majority of the time something keeps us from doing that. I don´t know what pushed you over the edge, but i think it could have been handled differently and maybe the majority of us would have handled it differently (i hope) and trucked on.

I truly do wish you the best of luck. Each one of us on this forum has our experiences and perspectives and i do really hope one answer/response really speaks to you. If anything don´t leave the industry dude, because it seems you have determination and passion, which is already great on it´s own. I just think you need some more time to develop.

Of course what you do it solely up to you, and i wish you the best on whatever route you take.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> I thought that trying to justify a day off calling it a stress test was just such a whack excuse.
> 
> A chef walking out on service, taking a day off on saturday with service and a party. Damn, thats crazy.
> 
> ...


Well, after I walked out and turned my phone off, I set up a meeting with them to give them my two weeks. I talked about how I was underdeveloped and that I am unable to manage my staff(all things I have already spoken to them about). They asked if there is any way, I would reconsider.

I told them what the "problems" were and most of them lie with me. And then I asked them/myself..."Is there a solution to this problem?" I answered no and told them I'd give them a month to look for a new chef. That night I posted a CL ad for a head chef...two days later they asked me to take it down and offered a "solution" by looking for a kitchen manager.

At the meeting, I told them about how bad the market is for good cooks(prep/line) and on top of that to pay them minimum wage...we cant find people like that. I don't have the backbone and follow-thru to run a kitchen. I rambled on about that for a while, as they listened patiently. I said all this as I was talking about problems about the kitchen and way before I let them know I was putting in my two weeks. They took that and came up with the solution of," Let's hire a kitchen manager."

I told them, if it works out I'll stay. If not, Ill still assist them in looking for a chef. Told them I would give the kitchen manager 30 days to see if it's a good fit. He was supposed to sign his contract today, but we didn't finish it because of all the things we wanted to add.

Now, I kind of want to go with what everyone else has been saying and go with the ...let's find them a chef and I can become his sous chef type deal. When my head chef left, he offered me a sous position at his new restaurant. I thought about it and went with running my own kitchen, but EVERYONE and I mean EVERYONE told me i should go with my chef. I have much to learn and i mean a lot, i still have to look up recipes for pasta dough, i youtubed " how to butcher a whole salmon," just two days ago. While it's awesome learning on my own, I wish i had a mentor to ask or rely on instead of youtube or asking strangers on Cheftalk. I want to go the head chef/me be his sous, but were so close hiring a kitchen manager. Also, i hired a prep and line cook with hopes of rebuilding the kitchen, and then for me to tell them....scrap all that and hire a new chef and let me be his/her sous.....i don't know...they would not be happy.

But,


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

Chef Torrie said:


> @KaiqueKuisine I must have been typing while you were posting. Great post. I think you nailed everything you said. I didn't want to come off as a d bag either and let the wind out of his sails, but it very well may be the best option. It's the only viable option that I see.
> 
> However, as I ended one of my previous post; @Cook1st, I truly wish you the best of luck no matter who you decide to do. Ill never wish failure upon any of my peers. I do think, though, you know what you really should do.
> 
> Cheers, T


That's why I'm on here, to get your honest feedback whats's going on in my culinary career. I don't have many other friends who are in this industry so I figured this would be a great place. Yes, I may feel hurt initially, but I dont think your intentions are to just offend me. You're giving me advice based off the material that's presented by me. You're offering a outside point of view looking in, something I may not see bc I'm blinded/prideful/ whatever word that causes people not to see what's obviously in front of them...


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

Cook1st said:


> That's why I'm on here, to get your honest feedback whats's going on in my culinary career. I don't have many other friends who are in this industry so I figured this would be a great place. Yes, I may feel hurt initially, but I dont think your intentions are to just offend me. You're giving me advice based off the material that's presented by me. You're offering a outside point of view looking in, something I may not see bc I'm blinded/prideful/ whatever word that causes people not to see what's obviously in front of them...


I have a great deal of respect for you. Especially after your last two posts. It seems your between rock and a hard place, which is never any fun (and somewhere I think we all have been.) I wish you the best. Feel free to keep asking for anymore help or advice you made need.

Cheers, T.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't know if I'll explain this well but I'm getting a great laugh out of your last two posts, but with you, not at you.  So if I understand your situation correctly now, you can't even get yourself fired? 

As someone  who would love a secure chef's job and has been fired from one in the past, that's pretty damn funny.

     So that changes my tune a bit. Now you educate yourself on their dollar.  We've established that you need a stiffer spine. Get one and you solve many of your problems. You got  rid of cell phones. Good for you. Now keep going. 

      Without knowing your menu, staffing requirements, number of covers, etc. I'll suggest, as I have in other posts, that you get the POS sales report. You need to know which items are worth spending your staffs time and effort on. Management should be happy to provide you with all the support and information you will now be asking for. Get the report for the past six days, six weeks and six months and then the entire previous year. See which items sell consistently and which might be seasonal. Those that don't sell, get rid of.  Use every ingredient in your kitchen for as many dishes as possible.  Spending money on little used ingredients is wasteful in many ways. A smaller menu is more manageable, requires less staff and is easier to maintain quality and consistent product delivery. Review the menu to keep the coherence but cut the fat. 

Review who you buy from, how much they charge and who your other area purveyors are. How much do they charge for the same product. Do this openly. It doesn't hurt for your providers to know they don't have a lock on your business. 

     Review your cleaning procedures. Are there other tools and equipment you need to make the job easier? As an example, I used to keep two brooms and dustpans, one at either end of the kitchen so sweeping the floor was quick and convenient for Everyone. Your needs may differ. Review your costs of chemicals and paper products, two areas often overcharged for and overlooked. 

   If it is a cost related to kitchen staff, equipment or food, you need to know what it is and why it is. 

     Go through the entire restaurant and clean out the clutter. Old equipment, food products from previous menus, broken but waiting to be repaired equipment, whatever. If you aren't using it or it doesn't work, it goes. That includes humans. No clutter makes cleaning easier and greater organization much more possible. 

 Visit other restaurants and kitchens as often as possible. Whether a quick glance or prolonged visit, you should be able to spot ideas and equipment you can use. While doing so myself, a young culinary intern asked me "Are you here to steal ideas?".  My reply was a very direct, "Absolutely, but I prefer to think of it as Learning!" 

Of course, read various cookbooks. There are numerous threads here to give you ideas. Very valuable habit. 

    Go to food and equipment shows.Visit your local restaurant supply. Walk around. Be curious.  Meet others, see new products and equipment, get lots of great ideas. 

Go out to eat as often as you can for the same reason. See what others are up to and how. Remember you can do this because your greater organization will allow for less time in the kitchen. 

   Give your three day sous chef a very pleasant ultimatum. "I need a sous full time, all the time. Can you be that person? If not, I'm getting one." 

I haven't reviewed this thread from the beginning so I probably overlooked a few things you or others have already brought up but I'll leave this post with one more suggestion. 

Go home and watch the Godfather I and Godfather II.   Watch for the moment when someone says "It's not personal. Strictly business". 

That is now your mantra.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

chefwriter said:


> "It's not personal. Strictly business".


Lately i have also been dealing with those touchy feely staff members thinking im a jerk. I just told them "hun it aint personal its just professional.".

I don´t know why this idea is easier said then done to others,

Im a nice guy and all and i have friends on the wait staff, but don´t think that after you f*cked up the orders im just going to stand there and pretend its okay.

I then talked to my buddy, told her and explained to her and she more or less got the memo.

What you have to realize that in the restaurant/kitchen there are no friends or buddies. The staff is a family, its a team, but you guys are also a unit. Before anything you are all employees and professionals. Why would you not give 100%? If the team isnt on the same page as you then the entire function of the kitchen for examples is doomed, because a soon as certain individuals start pulling more weight, that means others have begun to slack off, and in a kitchen/restaurant and in any professional environment thats not a good thing.

Your new mantra as @chefwriter has stated "It´s not personal. Strictly business".

Thinking about it, i hope you have already fired that guy who keeps coming in late, "after all it´s not personal. Strictly business."


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

That's what I forgot. Mr. I'll show up when I feel like it. He's first for elimination. Like five minutes after you read this. 

Thanks KK.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

ChefBillyB said:


> Cook1st, I have a strange feeling you love the feeling of being in charge and succeeding. You like the feeling of being important, the feeling of accomplishment. The only problem is, your management skills and organization are killing you. Some of the things you said over your posts are going to come back to bite you in the ass. The night you walk off the job during service, the Saturday night "stress test" is another one. This is what a GM would put up with if he couldn't cook. If I were the GM I would be back there cooking and then call forChef interviews the next day .
> 
> All the Chefs on this site will tell you the reason they love this business is because they have a chance to practice their skill and get a great feeling of satisfaction. In almost all cases we do it because we love it. Someone asked one time "When do you know your ready to take over a kitchen" My answer was, when you can do everything and you have all the answers. This training takes time working under good teaching Chefs. You doing what your doing is like learning how to swim by jumping into the deep end of the pool. Somedays you may splash around and make it to the edge and survive. That splashing can go on for awhile without drowning but, will there come a day when someone moves the sides farther out and you drowned. What I mean with moving the sides out farther is, what happens if your crew walks out because of poor management. What happens when something doesn't get ordered because you were to busy and forgot. I would love to have your ambition as a Sous chef or lead cook in my kitchen. It would scare the Hell out of me to have you manage my employees and kitchen. Just because you get by, doesn't mean your doing things the best way they can be done. In almost all food services I have managed there was always controlled chaos. You can't take the "Controlled" out of it without it affecting the employees around you. I know if I didn't make it a satisfying situation for my employees it would be a nut house for them. Just think of what the cook you have is thinking when he comes 3 hrs late. That should only happen "Never"!


The restaurant has had 2 chefs, me being the third since it opened roughly 18 months ago. So I've been head chef for about 4 months and this is the second time I've looked at the labor report. Yes, this will be another thing that bites me in the butt, just like my walking off the line and the so called "stress test." But that's the great thing about sites like this, I get to be completely honest with everything I am doing and people will offer their opinion...and it's free... I mean, sometimes, I feel guilty that I am "downloading" much more than I am "uploading," so I'll try to answer a few questions here and there to give back what you guys have given me.

While, I feel a little more centered and in control since my new hires--this feeling may soon disappear. With the new kitchen manager, a prep cook that can read and revise recipes, and a cook with 16yrs experience --I'm in a much better place to succeed. I have 24 days to give them my 30 day notice, i told them I would give them 30 days with the new kitchen manager to see how it works out.

"Just think of what the cook you have is thinking when he comes 3 hrs late." ---I never even thought about that

Probably thinking, he aint gonna do anything... last time he was late I did speak to him, only because I said I was going to on this forum. Of course, thats also when he dropped a bunch of BS. But it's progress....


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

chefwriter said:


> *We've established that you need a stiffer spine. Get one and you solve many of your problems. You got rid of cell phones. Good for you. Now keep going. *
> 
> _I just went to restaurant depot and surely enough, it was right next to the elbow grease. Perhaps my kitchen manager will be a role model of sorts._
> 
> ...


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

> Go through the entire restaurant and clean out the clutter. Old equipment, food products from previous menus, broken but waiting to be repaired equipment, whatever. If you aren't using it or it doesn't work, it goes. That includes humans. No clutter makes cleaning easier and greater organization much more possible.
> 
> Visit other restaurants and kitchens as often as possible. Whether a quick glance or prolonged visit, you should be able to spot ideas and equipment you can use.


This is a quick walk through of the restaurant I work at






If you spot anything, please let me know. Caution: I had 2 cups of coffee with a 5hr energy dumped into it, so it's a little shaky here and there.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

First suggestion: CLEAN THE BOH UP. Damn so dirty.... 

And i thought my kitchen could be cleaner. 

Why does everything seem like its all cluttered... seriously the lack of organization and hygiene is crazy.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> First suggestion: CLEAN THE BOH UP. Damn so dirty....
> 
> And i thought my kitchen could be cleaner.
> 
> Why does everything seem like its all cluttered... seriously the lack of organization and hygiene is crazy.


We have a deep cleaning scheduled for Monday. I agree, it is dirty and extremely cluttered. I've thrown random items away only for my GM to ask me if I saw such and such months later.


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

Very cluttered. I would go crazy loco if I had to work in such an unorganized kitchen. 

Cluttered kitchen, cluttered mind


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

A quick response. Congrats on being open enough to post a video. Your ego is in the right place. You were absolutely correct on cross utilization. Your former chef was completely wrong. Get back to it. 

By the door to the smoking area I thought I saw a soda canister. That is clutter. Wrong item in the wrong spot. 

     As others have noted, general lack of cohesive organization. At beginning of video, lots of clutter under the line. I see no employees but I do see dirty pots and pans, towel? hanging over dishwasher?  plenty of other stuff I''ll come back to.

      In walk in, you mentioned egg whites. Make a meringue dessert. The egg whites are a byproduct of making another dish, correct? So if that is a permanent item and thus results in a permanent supply of egg whites, good menu planning has a permanent, profitable use for the egg whites. Same for the rest of the menu and the products you use. That is a big part of cross utilization. 

     There are various ways to approach the clutter. As you clearly don't have final say, here's one approach.

Step 1. Find as large an empty location as you can somewhere on the property. You can use the dining area, basement, storage areas, parking lot or roof or rent a POD  but just one open, empty space.  We will call this space the "reserve". 

Step 2 Pick a relatively small area, like under the line. Decide what will be needed for the next service. Remove everything else. Put the removed items in the reserve. 

Step 3. Pick a second, relatively small area. The shelves on top of the service line. Decide what is needed for the next service. Remove everything else. Put the removed items in the reserve.

Step 4. Review the items in the reserve. Put misplaced items where they belong. This would be things like silverware that got left in the kitchen, spices, pots and pans, unused equipment, parts to the food processor and other items that have an immediate and obvious use and will be needed for the daily operation of the restaurant. In short, now put things back where they belong. 

Remaining items are left in the reserve. Things you aren't sure what to do with, where they came from, why you still have them, what they are for. 

Step 5. Have the GM look over the reserve before you throw it out. If he has a use for it, he then needs to help you find an appropriate place to store it. Be careful with this one because EVERY SINGLE AREA of the restaurant will be getting this treatment. BOH, FOH, Basement, closets, every square inch. So items may show up in the reserve more than once.

Any item the GM wants to save that ends up in the reserve for the third time, it gets thrown out or he takes it home. 

Step 6. Repeat the process constantly for as long as it takes to get rid of all the crap in the entire restaurant. ( The GM may want to do his office by himself, but he is not otherwise immune)

     As your camera passed over the pans, I see you have stacks of hotel pans and the like. Remove them all to an inconvenient location or the reserve. As they get used, put the clean ones back in storage. As the week goes by, pay attention to how many of each type of pan you actually need and use. Not how many you think you will use but how many you actually use. The rest go in the reserve. 

    The same goes for spoons, spatulas and every other hand tool I see in the video. Do you really use twelve or are they just convenient? A bit of discipline will help cut down too many of anything. 

     As you have been very brave in showing a film of your place and inviting criticism, I will admit something here. I am a pack rat. I don't know what the clinical term is but collecting "useless" stuff is a very real struggle I fight constantly.  And what makes something useless? You DON"T use it. You think you will. It may be good quality. It may be in working order. It may be something like plywood or pieces of lumber or cloth or paper or copper pipes or a bicycle with a broken wheel or exotic spices you bought the last time you were in NYC (four years ago) or the five good quality shirts you got when someone died or moved, or the patio table that just needs a coat of paint, even though you don't have a patio or the six paintings you mean to hang up but sit in the attic. Now translate all that to all the crap you have sitting around your restaurant. It all needs to go.  Those fans you are totally going to fix? Put them on the sidewalk.  

I mention this because the method I have outlined may be extreme but as a sufferer of packrat-itis I can tell you that it is the best way of forcing yourself to be neat and organized. Been there done that in spades. Doing it now as a matter of fact. 

     This process is obviously not a ten minute one and will take some days or weeks to complete throughout the restaurant but it is absolutely vital. Having all unnecessary objects  out of the way makes daily cleaning and deep cleaning so much easier not to mention making everyones' daily work much easier. 

     Ok. That's enough for tonight. I'll respond to more in the morning. Before I go however, The Godfather is a movie. Considered one of the finest movies ever made in American cinema. Based on the book by Mario Puzo, it is a look at a fictional Mafia family in the US in the fifties. Rent it on DVD or get it from the library but watch it this week or I'll send Luca Brasi over to visit you. You'll have to watch the movie to find out who Luca is.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

rndmchef said:


> Cluttered kitchen, cluttered mind


The very thing I said to my GM as I threw 30# of random broken things/trash out. And that was only for one shelf. There's four more..on that floor.


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

A Sicilian message, luca brasi sleeps with the fishes


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok people. Don't spoil it. Let him watch the movies first. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

chefwriter said:


> Ok people. Don't spoil it. Let him watch the movies first. :laser:


Sorry @chefwriter, my apologies. I just get so into that movies.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I understand. I love those movies. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I remember the old saying in a kitchen I worked in "Put it in the refer and when it turns green throw it out" The problem is organization and someone to have a plan for the food. If you have something going into the refer also have a plan for it to be used. Your at the point of cleaning house of anything in the refer that hasn't been used in a week. When you find a place for everything  you can make sure everything gets back into place each day. If I cleaned and organized this kitchen I would get ride of 1/2 of the shelving. You would be surprised on how much storage space you really need.....I hope you get some good quality help you seem to be a nice guy........Chef Bill


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

ChefLew said:


> Cook1st
> 
> You need to have someone that WILL absolutely and without fail hold up the standards of the BOH WHILE you are off so you don't have to worry about that.
> 
> ...


Yea, walking out is one my major regrets when it comes to my culinary career. I'm blessed to have owner/gm that allowed me to keep my job and instead took it as a sign to assist me. I've asked them in passing that we should hire a couple of qualified people to assist me, but I never followed through(seems to be a theme with me) and then I broke down mentally and walked out. Definitely something I am not proud of and also to do it in front of my cooks, it does not set a great example.

I am trying to do less in some ways of babying my guys and just asking them to do it, I figured well I'm not doing anything right now so why not, only to stay 3 hours after close bc I didnt start on my order, check the line, and prep gnocchi. Cost per shift I can just get from the POS, right?

Is this how you guys store your recipes along with food cost?

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1f_iD2p56pEYTJldDVFeUIwc2M

Thanks Guys/Gals!!


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

ChefBillyB said:


> I remember the old saying in a kitchen I worked in "Put it in the refer and when it turns green throw it out" The problem is organization and someone to have a plan for the food. If you have something going into the refer also have a plan for it to be used. Your at the point of cleaning house of anything in the refer that hasn't been used in a week. When you find a place for everything you can make sure everything gets back into place each day. If I cleaned and organized this kitchen I would get ride of 1/2 of the shelving. You would be surprised on how much storage space you really need.....I hope you get some good quality help you seem to be a nice guy........Chef Bill


I also remember an old saying, I think it goes..."nice guys finish last," perhaps it's 8% of the reason I am in this situation. Organization when it comes to tangible items(food, storage, mise) and non tangible(what does what and when, protocol for certain situations, etc) is something that is desperately lacking from the kitchen. One of the many things I need to improve...


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

Could anyone who helped me here, help me one more time and before you say it would be futile bc i wont listen... i will bc you guys were right.

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/90660/today-was-my-last-day-as-executive-chef-now-what


----------

